# Spinning- First rolags



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

That was fun! Now to do the rest of the planned 300 grams.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

lovely. I like the color.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Rolags are fun, but spinning is even greater fun. Should produce a very pretty yarn.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful colour blend and looks as though it will spin well too.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Lovely! Be sure to share the spun results! ????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool have fun spinning them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a lovely blend. Have fun spinning.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Such a pretty color. Can't wait to see it spun :sm01:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice - love the color!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Very pretty. May I ask what the fiber is?? I can't wait, my shearer is coming April 29th. YEAH!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> Very pretty. May I ask what the fiber is?


1/3 KnitPicks roving
2/3 White that I get from a eBay seller, a blend of Romney and Blackfoot


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice rolags. Looking forward to seeing them spun.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the color. Show us how it spins up


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the color. Show us how it spins up


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely color.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

They look great. Looking forward to seeing the spun yarn.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the color!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

wordancer said:


> That was fun! Now to do the rest of the planned 300 grams.


Nice looking rolags. I bet they'll spin into gorgeous yarn.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Done! Just finished making 89 rolags = 11.8ozs of fiber.

That was way fun, better than a drum carder. What I learned.
Don't put on too much fiber...and with my weak hands and wrists I probably ended up putting on less than most peeps would. But then again I was able to roll those rolags off rather fast.

Start spinning tomorrow and I'll post a pic of that pile of rolags tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice color blend. I think the yarn will be really pretty.


----------

